# Excel - showing only part



## dbiollo (Jul 4, 2003)

Good Day

I've run up against a tricky problem with excel that I've seen other excel files have solved, but can't find myself. Basically I want to show only certain rows or columns on the worksheet.

Show A - H column and nothing after that - only white space
Show Rows 1 - 30 and nothing after. 

I know all about hide / unhide, but the worksheet just continues on and on and on. Any ideas would be warmly welcomed.  

Thanks all,

Dbiollo, crazy Canuck
Teacher in Korea


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Go to View and select Page Break Preview

I can't think of anything else that might do what you want.


----------



## GrantWriter (Mar 31, 2004)

Dbiollo, you say that after using hide the sheet just goes on and on? how many rows/columns are you marking to hide? if you mark only a few, Excel just replaces them. If your answer was, yep that's what I'm doing, try this:
left click on the first column you don't want to see, hold down the shift key, then the end and right arrow (assuming its the columns to the right you're trying to hide), that will block ALL the remaining columns, then "hide" them. do the same with the rows using the down arrow. That should leave you with just what you're trying to show.

Hope this helps.
Jackie


----------

